# 13' 1K XMR Recommended Belts?



## lilbama06 (Dec 4, 2012)

Can anyone give me advice or ideas about what kind of belt I should go with on my xmr? Is there a good aftermarket belt out there worth getting for riding hard? or is the OEM belts the best bet? I have heard it both ways for the brutes but i need some canam owners responses please..


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

oem is the best


----------



## JPBrute750 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have the New Maverick belt on mine and its working great and I have 31" laws and stock clutching. 

Part #715900212


----------



## mwsmug (Aug 16, 2013)

I keep spares in the trailer for two '13 Max XTP units and the spares are for a Maverick....supposed to be the best upgrade.



Sent from my iPad using Off-Road Forums


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

id go with a maverick belt also


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

X3 on the OE Maverick belt. We have beat all-heck out of them & they outlast everything else. 

I've had aftermarket belts not last 2hrs, won't chance that again. Could easily have broke the belt box & ruined my weekend. Figure $300+ in expenses for the wife & I to be at a park for a weekend, the extra $40 it cost over the supposed best aftermarket is still money well spent.


----------

